# No Networked DVRs Found? Please Help Troubleshoot.



## 996911

Since the firmware update a few weeks ago I have no stumbled across my second issue. Not sure if it is related but now I am not able to access my whole home playlist.

When I go into the menus to check the "status" of the Whole-Home is says authorized and no networked dvr's found. I have troubleshot this to death and am stumped. Hoping one of y'all have found a solution. I have reset my internet connection as well as reset all boxes with no luck

Here is my setup:
H24 (bedroom)
HR24 (living room)
HR22 (theater)

Setup is SWM with DECA installed professionally by D*

Here is what each box says:
H24-->whole home authorized and networked dvr's: theater (but not getting living room)
HR24-->whole home authorized and no networked dvr's found
HR22-->whole home authorized and no networked dvr's found

Both DVR's have playlist share set to yes and deletion set to all rooms.


----------



## NR4P

Tell us a bit about your set up. Then folks can help.

Networked with ethernet or DECA?
SWM system or regular system?
Directv install or self install?


----------



## 996911

Updated the requested items. 

Any idea?


----------



## veryoldschool

Check your IP addresses and subnet on each receiver and maybe post them here.


----------



## 996911

That will take some time (give me 5 min) as I have to get to each box and they are in 3 different corners of the house. 

Is there something I can identify as wrong when checking those items?

FYI.....I have not changed any settings on the boxes with respect to the IP and subnet prior to the Whole-Home going south.


----------



## veryoldschool

996911 said:


> That will take some time (give me 5 min) as I have to get to each box and they are in 3 different corners of the house.
> 
> Is there something I can identify as wrong when checking those items?
> 
> FYI.....*I have not changed any settings on the boxes *with respect to the IP and subnet prior to the Whole-Home going south.


While you may not have, the receivers may have with the update.
When I lose receivers after an update, it's always been the IP changed from my router assigning it to the receiver using the internal.

"For me" mine should be 192.xxx.xxx.xxx, with a subnet of 255.255.255.0.
When they shift to internal they are 169.xxx.xxx.xxx. and 255.255.0.0


----------



## 996911

I'm back (and got quite the working from running around the house with my wife laughing hysterically) while I try to break the speed barrier.

If I am not mistaken it looks like the settings changed somehow. I remember them looking more like the HR24 settings that are currently showing up.

Here they all are:

HR22 
IP 169.254.8.25
Subnet 255.255.0.0
Defualt Gateway nothing listed
DNS nothing listed

H24
IP 169.254.9.118
Subnet 255.255.0.0
Defualt Gateway nothing listed
DNS nothing listed

HR24
IP 10.0.1.16
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Defualt Gateway 10.0.1.1
DNS 10.0.1.1


----------



## azarby

996911 said:


> I'm back (and got quite the working from running around the house with my wife laughing hysterically) while I try to break the speed barrier.
> 
> If I am not mistaken it looks like the settings changed somehow. I remember them looking more like the HR24 settings that are currently showing up.
> 
> Here they all are:
> 
> HR22
> IP 169.254.8.25
> Subnet 255.255.0.0
> Defualt Gateway nothing listed
> DNS nothing listed
> 
> H24
> IP 169.254.9.118
> Subnet 255.255.0.0
> Defualt Gateway nothing listed
> DNS nothing listed
> 
> HR24
> IP 10.0.1.16
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Defualt Gateway 10.0.1.1
> DNS 10.0.1.1


Try rebooting the H24 and HR22. If that doesn't resolve the issue, re-run network setup on both of those units.


----------



## veryoldschool

996911 said:


> I'm back (and got quite the working from running around the house with my wife laughing hysterically) while I try to break the speed barrier.
> 
> If I am not mistaken it looks like the settings changed somehow. I remember them looking more like the HR24 settings that are currently showing up.
> 
> Here they all are:
> 
> *HR22
> IP 169.254.8.25
> Subnet 255.255.0.0
> Defualt Gateway nothing listed
> DNS nothing listed
> 
> H24* *
> IP 169.254.9.118
> Subnet 255.255.0.0
> Defualt Gateway nothing listed
> DNS nothing listed*
> 
> *HR24
> IP 10.0.1.16
> Subnet 255.255.255.0
> Defualt Gateway 10.0.1.1
> DNS 10.0.1.1*


So it looks like your H24 & HR22 haven't "found" your router, while your HR24 has.
You may need to reset the network defaults and/or reboot these receivers to have them switch back to getting the correct addresses from your router.


----------



## 996911

Once again VOS, you rock! I didn't even think to check the IP settings. Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. 

I just reset the settings to my original settings and everything found each other and connected right back up.

Another successful ending!


----------



## veryoldschool

996911 said:


> Once again VOS, you rock!
> 
> Another successful ending!


Thanks, but this was an easy one as it has happened to me before.


----------



## NR4P

From first post to fixed in about 45 mins.
Wow.


----------



## veryoldschool

NR4P said:


> From first post to fixed in about 45 mins.
> Wow.


Well, 40 mins to the "fixed" post, but who's counting? :lol:


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> Well, 40 mins to the "fixed" post, but who's counting? :lol:


That's only because I was working and didn't see the thread till now... 

- Merg


----------



## Starchild

Opening up this thread again because I am having trouble starting a new one. 

Whole home network recently installed. Took 3 trips from 3 techs to be told that the external drive via esata was stopping the network from workIng. Uninstalled external drive and all 6 dvrs now see each other. 

Using antec enclosure with 1tb western digital caviar green hard drive with a hr21-700. 

Is this true? If so lost all use of programming on that hard drive.


----------



## veryoldschool

Starchild said:


> Opening up this thread again because I am having trouble starting a new one.
> 
> Whole home network recently installed. Took 3 trips from 3 techs to be told that the external drive via esata was stopping the network from workIng. Uninstalled external drive and all 6 dvrs now see each other.
> 
> Using antec enclosure with 1tb western digital caviar green hard drive with a hr21-700.
> 
> *Is this true?* If so lost all use of programming on that hard drive.


If it is, it's the first time I've ever heard of it and "shall we say" there isn't much about DECA/Whole Home I haven't heard about.


----------



## Starchild

Thank you very old school. Any advice? Every time the external is hooked up it doesn't recognize the network or drops in and out and the other dvrs lose contact with one another also. 

Todays tech was supposedly a "highly trained" trouble shooter who was stumped at the very idea of having the external drive via esata. His advice was that our system was too complicated to run 6 dvrs and we may have to live with it. 

Although he did figure out that the first installer hooked up the power supply directly into the swm 16 and corrected that.


----------



## veryoldschool

Starchild said:


> Thank you very old school. Any advice? Every time the external is hooked up it doesn't recognize the network or drops in and out and the other dvrs lose contact with one another also.
> 
> Todays tech was supposedly a "highly trained" trouble shooter who was stumped at the very idea of having the external drive via esata. His advice was that our system was too complicated to run 6 dvrs and we may have to live with it.
> 
> Although he did figure out that the first installer hooked up the power supply directly into the swm 16 and corrected that.


A large drive is going to suck up the DVR resources, so I can see a speed hit at times, as it sorts through all the files.

I can't see any correlation to the network performance though. The HR34 has an internal 1 TB drive.
Putting a 1 TB drive on an HR21 is a bit like connecting a house trailer to a Yugo though. :eek2:
You say you have 6 DVRs, which models?


----------



## Starchild

3 HR 21-700s; 1 HR 23 and 2 HR 24s. 

I tried the external on a HR 24 but it was the same result.


----------

